# Looking for a reputable Toy Poodle breeder. Willing to travel! Please Help!



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF. We understand your sadness, sorry to be meeting this way.

It sounds like you have done some research so some of this will be redundant. I'll add the link to the Breeder List below the other info and resources.

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult. Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $1500 to $3000 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

*  PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America  *
On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Email: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral East of the...








poodleclubofamerica.org


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, I'll drop my personal criteria (I have another more detailed but just this for now):

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred. _

Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


This is not a complete list so be sure to look at the Multi State listings too. Every name on the list has been recommended by a PF member or several, or I have found them by searching thru websites for breeders that the recommended breeder also recommends. Then I went to every website and/or the OFA site and/or a general internet search to verify any health testing done. I only did this initially, before adding them to the list. It's up to the seeker to verify the breeders current standing.

Definitely use the Poodle Clubs for breeder referral too.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yours sounds like such a wonderful home for a poodle. I’m sorry you lost your little Lilly. 

Here’s a thread featuring photos of one of Poodle Forum’s most recent toy poodle pups, a well-socialized beauty from Clarion:









52 weeks of Armani (Clarion)


Welcome Armani! He's my little Clarion toy poodle (boy). I contacted Clarion because they come so heavily recommended by this forum! Phaz and I had both been talking about getting our Clarion poodles, and ended up getting them around the same time! They come from different lineages. This...




www.poodleforum.com





And another:









52 weeks of Clarion I Am Deliberate (TeknoPOP)


Heeee’s here AM GCHS CH Clarion Double Down x Clarion Smash Quiet Storm, Clarion I Am Deliberate and Afraid of Nothing We’re still waiting to get to know him before finding his call name 😊 He’s adorable, trusting, loving, beautiful, and super calm. Love at first sight for sure! We’re driving...




www.poodleforum.com





Just gorgeous. 

If you’re at all flexible on colour, it would be worth checking them out: Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders

You’ll be looking at a waitlist for any good breeder right now, but a puppy could come available faster than you expect, especially for such a good home.


----------



## Nicolebrudner (Mar 29, 2020)

I used Homestead Poodles in Frederick, MD. An hour outside of DC and Baltimore. https://www.homesteadpoodles.com/.
We got our girl in December and







can’t be happier! Linda is very passionate about what she does. And gives great information. Our puppy is healthy and has a whole lot of personality!


----------



## Wlester (Jan 27, 2021)

Nicolebrudner said:


> I used Homestead Poodles in Frederick, MD. An hour outside of DC and Baltimore. https://www.homesteadpoodles.com/.
> We got our girl in December and
> View attachment 473385
> can’t be happier! Linda is very passionate about what she does. And gives great information. Our puppy is healthy and has a whole lot of personality!


wow she is beautiful!!! Thank you all for the responses.


----------

